# Buddy-Gold. Ret./Lab Mix in WA needs a foster



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

From: Perrin Kaplan 
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=160643


Sent: Wednesday, September 17, 2008 4:00 PM 

Subject: URGENT, URGENT, Buddy Will Die 



Gosh, he has not been given a fair chance yet and truly deserves it. This sweet golden/lab mix, named Buddy, is schedued to be euthanized this Saturday morning. Buddy needs someone with space to allow him to be a bit free as he really wants to run. He has not yet learned how to attach to humans but we are sure with the right loving people, he can do so and then once in your heart and his, never out! 



We are desperate to find him a foster or home so we can get him settled and calmed. He is very unhappy and the shelter is not a good place for him at all. 

He is being neutered and updated on all shots and believed that investment was worth it. Let's find him a spot! He is in Olympia, Wa. but we can work on transport. 



[email protected] 206-909-0119 

[email protected] 206-227-3934

http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=160643


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld. Robin to ask about Buddy*

I emld. Robin to ask about Buddy and here's what she said:

Karen ..thanks so much...*he has been tentatively been accepted into a rescue called Family Dogs in Portland....but I need a ride for him on Sat probably from Olympia to Portland...and maybe a temp place for him to stay...as they may not be able to admit him till 9/22 or 9/23...thanks for caring about him...this has been a nail biter.....robin*

Does anyone live near Olympia or Portland that can help Buddy out on Saturday? Please contact Robin!!!! [email protected]


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I were closer, but I'm a long way from Portland. I know we have some Oregon members on GRF, but can't remember who. Buddy looks like a great dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I would foster Buddy in a heartbeat*

I would foster or adopt Buddy in a heartbeat if Hubby would let me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Update:

I emld. to find out about Buddy and was told he was ADOPTED!!!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

how did I miss seeing this when lst posted!!!! I could have helped transport - glad somebody got lucky & took Buddy in their home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Buddy:

What a gorgeous boy! So happy he has a home!


----------

